# Emsh



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2007)

I may have been very unobservant (I don't often pay attention to the little ads at the top of the page, I'll admit) but I just noticed this:

http://www.nonstop-press.com/

Anyone already have this and, if so, any thoughts? I only know Emsh through his artwork on various magazines, or books (notably *Again, Dangerous Visions*), and Carol through a very small selection of her fictions, but I am quite curious. So, if anyone has any thoughts, I'd be interested in hearing them....


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 9, 2007)

Ye Gods,an Emsh book?
BTW why isn't there a Schoenherr book?
BTW JD,on every cover he ever did I managed to find the tiny
"emsh"

Good morning to you,BTW


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2007)

LOL. Good morning, HSF.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 9, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> LOL. Good morning, HSF.


Have you seen the cover on the book?
*HSF's imagination runs amuck*
*calls wife(Miss december 2004):
'Honey I am taking the Ferrari for a spin.There's a sale of Bok,Finlay and Emsh art in town.Think I'll buy them all'.*
Some small humanoids(that's nephews to U)will be visiting shortly,BTW.
'Uncle Ben,shall we play hide and seek?
If any of U so much as poke fun at the Uncle Ben bit,by God....
*cracks knuckles*


----------



## The Ace (Apr 9, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> Have you seen the cover on the book?
> *HSF's imagination runs amuck*
> *calls wife(Miss december 2004):
> 'Honey I am taking the Ferrari for a spin.There's a sale of Bok,Finlay and Emsh art in town.Think I'll buy them all'.*
> ...


After that little side-swipe at my nationality, let's just say I'm looking for a geyser for my back garden.


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2007)

The Ace said:


> After that little side-swipe at my nationality, let's just say I'm looking for a geyser for my back garden.


 
Eh? Did I miss something here?  And here I was about to make a crack about rice.....


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 9, 2007)

I wish U hadn't shown that one,when I look at the cover....
Offtopic,would love to join the Heinlein group,but I've got fat novel syndrome
TEFLove was the last one for me,back in the days.
Am thinking of giving away
Job,Friday,The Cat,and Number,dead serious,U get *****all in the second hand market,might as well do somebody a fave


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, I'm sure there are others here who would enjoy them, so you might check with those in the thread first, see if anyone's interested, and go from there. Before posting a thread to sell them however, I'd check with Brian on the ins and outs of that...


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 9, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Well, I'm sure there are others here who would enjoy them, so you might check with those in the thread first, see if anyone's interested, and go from there. Before posting a thread to sell them however, I'd check with Brian on the ins and outs of that...



I SAID GIVING AWAY,that's _gratis,_for free
this is not a marketplace


----------



## j d worthington (Apr 9, 2007)

HardScienceFan said:


> I SAID GIVING AWAY,that's _gratis,_for free
> this is not a marketplace


 
*sigh* So you did. Probably about time for JD to go to bed, then... his wits seem to have already left the building....


----------



## HardScienceFan (Apr 22, 2007)

One heck of a painting by Emsh.What can I say,it's all there,inherent drama,
perspective,emotion,believability.
Think it's for a Bryce Walton story,will try to look this one up
Ben


----------

